# [Hardware] Requerimientos Minimos [Cerrado]

## JotaCE

Hola a todos

de vuelta el buen JotaCE a dar lata, alguien sabe cuales podrían ser los requerimientos mas básicos para instalar gentoo?

Funcionara en una modesta P-III con 384 MG de ram y 20 GB de HDD?? :S que stage3 debería ocupar ?? x86 o  i686 ?

Saludos Cordiales

----------

## pcmaster

Ese equipo debería ser suficiente. Claro que tardará bastante más en compilar paquetes que en un AMD 64 a 5000 Mhz  :Wink: 

Para que te hagas una idea de los requerimientos mínimos, yo me he montado un pequeño servidor con lo siguiente:

Placa base con chipset 430TX

Procesador Pentium-S 120 Mhz

128 MB RAM

tarjeta ethernet  10/100

disco duro de 40 GB

en el cual en su día instalé gentoo 1.4 y he ido actualizando. La tarjeta gráfica se la puse para instalarlo, pero luego la quité (la torre sólo tiene dos cables: corriente y red) y ahora está actualizado a 2006.1 y con el último kernel (2.6.21-gentoo-r4).

Mira:

```

Pentium1 etc # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 5

model           : 2

model name      : Pentium 75 - 200

stepping        : 12

cpu MHz         : 120.008

cache size      : 0 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8

bogomips        : 240.55

clflush size    : 32

Pentium1 etc #  uname -a

Linux Pentium1 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 #1 Thu Jul 26 13:18:17 CEST 2007 i586 Pentium 75 - 200 GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Pentium1 etc #  ls -l make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 oct 18  2006 make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1

Pentium1 etc #
```

Lo tengo funcionando 24x7 y realiza varias funciones:

amule

servidor dns bind

servidor de correo exim

vigila el router

desde hace poco vigila apagones (mira este hilo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-573062.html)

baja cada día cierta información publicada en alguna página web (¿para qué visitar yo cada día a la misma hora la misma página y anotar lo que pone si lo puede hacer el servidor por mí?)

----------

## YosWinK

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alguien sabe cuales podrían ser los requerimientos mas básicos para instalar gentoo?
> 
> 

 

El manual lo sabe casi todo  :Wink: 

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Funcionara en una modesta P-III con 384 MG de ram y 20 GB de HDD?? :S que stage3 debería ocupar ?? x86 o  i686 ?
> 
> 

 

Si no me falla la memoria, es un i686.

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, los PentiumII y Pentium III son todos i686.

----------

## Coghan

¿PIII , 384Mg, 20Gb HD?, ¡todo un maquinón!.

Yo tengo dos servidores de esas características PII 400 y PIII 450 con 256Mg sirviendo archivos por samba y ftp, y servicios qmail, mysql, ssh etc.

literalmente vuelan comparados con...ejem. nada es comparable.  :Cool: 

Animo, irá de miedo, como escritorio deberá ir bien, te recomiendo que uses alguno que no sea  Gnome o KDE.

Xfce4 o incluso Enlightement deberían ir muy bien, dependerá de tu gráfica.

Usa i686.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> ¿PIII , 384Mg, 20Gb HD?, ¡todo un maquinón!..

 

jajajajajajaja......... me haz hecho tener un buen dia amigo..... eres una genialidad!!!!

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Ese equipo debería ser suficiente. Claro que tardará bastante más en compilar paquetes que en un AMD 64 a 5000 Mhz 

 

Ya tengo mis paquetes compilados en mi tarro se los puedo pasar a esa otro "maquinón" como dice Coghan para no tener que compilar?

----------

## sirope

Te sobra!... yo tengo una PIII a 933MHz, 512 de RAM, bootea y arranca aplicaciones tan rápido como la P4 3.4GHz de un amiguito con el sistema desoperativo Win2 XP..  (aunque yo creo que en parte es que la tiene envirusada) ...

Y de agregado, con una modesta GeForce4 128MB Compiz corriendo fluidamente y de maravilla... Y si quieres muuuuucha velocidad, usa Fluxbox, o Icewm, yo lo usé, pero soy un poco superficial, lo siento, para mi es KDE  :Razz: 

Salu2!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Ya tengo mis paquetes compilados en mi tarro se los puedo pasar a esa otro "maquinón" como dice Coghan para no tener que compilar?

 

Esa sería una forma, si tu "tarro" compila para i686. Si no, vas a necesitar crossdev para la tarea.

Yo tambien tengo pequeños servidores que usan DISTCC a la hora de compilar, de esta forma, uso toda la potencia de mis mejores cpu, tanto a 32 como a 64 bits para compilar binarios para estas pc que ya son bastante viejitas por medio de la red local.

Portage se adapta perfectamente y salvo algun que otro inconveniente al compilar cruzado entre arquitecturas, por lo demás va de lujo. Seguro que esta forma es mucho mas conveniente que compilar e instalar a mano sobre tu viejo servidor (maquinón, si los hay) cada paquete que quieras usar...

Cualquier duda sobre el setup de distcc, ya le conozco casi todas las mañas, nada mas tenes que preguntar.

Salud!

----------

